# My 4yr olds 1st saltwater fish (25" trout!)



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

I've taken my son on many perch, bass and cat fishing ventures, but was able to take him to the coast for the 1st time ever last Thurs. We put in at the Kemah bridge w/ intentions of fishing the kemah flats. However, w/ the wind gusting from 20-25 miles per hour we were kind of forced to fish the protected waters of Clear Lake. From 8am to 2pm we literally did not have a single bite (not even a croaker or hardhead). The boy was getting a little anxious and wanting to go home but I refused to let him get skunked on his 1st time on the boat. Low and behold, one of rods bent over and I made sure the hook was set and immediately handed over the rod (thinking that we had a hardhead, gaftop or maybe a small drum on the line). Much to our surprise my Dad & I quickly realized we had a very nice trout as I ditched the video camera and fumbled for the net! Turns out the little mans 1st ever saltwater fish was a 25" 6lb spec! In my 20+ years of fishing the bay, my personal best is a 24" so I am proud my boy got off to such a good start! Fish was caught on a live shrimp just outside of 3 Amigos on the bottom (3/4oz egg weight w/ no leader). This was the one and only fish caught all day but the smile on his face made the trip worth while!


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Man that is priceless, how fun
Good jjob young man


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Not a bad start! LOL Good job young man, great fish!


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

man thats awesome, talk about a natural! or beginners luck? jk very nice catch.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Look at that smile on that boy's face !!!! Talk about 'priceless'

Young feller...your first trout has topped my personal best after 60+ years of thrashing around in salt water...

(and..Kudos to you, Dad...you're makin' memories neither of you will ever forget...)


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

nice job & thats a smile that shows he really appreciates his dad.

that's a high bar he has set for himself to beat!


----------



## buckeye trout (Jun 25, 2008)

That is awesome man. He undoubtedly will remember it like i remember fishing with my Dad's mitchell 300 with a white rooster tail and catching my first LMB. Great job father and son.


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I surely have a little hunter & fisherman on my hands! 

Also, two interesting things I forgot to include in my post.....First, this trout turned out to be a male which really surprised me. I didnt really know the males got this large nor did I think they could have a belly like that! Second, he had a 8" mullet in his stomach (it was mostly digested, but I am fairly certain it was a mullet).


----------



## captdean (Mar 26, 2007)

*kids*

that picture just made my day.I cant wait till my grandson gets old enough


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

man that is badass, it took me a long time before i landed my first 25" trout. That pic makes me wanna take my boy and hit the bay right now!! Congrads buddy, hes def gonna be hooked on fishing now!!


----------



## THE ORIGINAL CORKY (Apr 4, 2005)

Congratulations...the picture says it all! Good looking boy!

Good Dad day for sure!!


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW! he sure set the bar high for himself.......hes got alot of good fishing years ahead of him!


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

Jeez, what a first trip haha. Congrats on the catch, I'm sure you'll never forget that day.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

man thats awesome congrats


----------



## pinkskittermaster (Oct 31, 2008)

thats awesome i bet that felt great watching him bring it in, corgrats to you and your son


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

now that is what i am talking about. way to go young man and dad I know you will cherish that day the rest of your life also!! Great job!!!!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Way to go Dad, you should submit that pic to TSFM, when my son was four he also landed his first trout and i submitted the pic and it came out a few months later.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Way to go Dad!! My 3yr old little girl caught her first fish a couple of weeks ago and she's still smiling! Man there's no feeling like it is there?!?


----------



## wiggler (Mar 31, 2005)

Awesome!!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

That's what it is all about! Way to go!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Awesome going Dad job well done


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Now that is 2 COOL!!


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

That is awesome way to go dad.


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Duwa (Dec 21, 2004)

*25 Inch Trout*

That's awesome!!!! Great picture also, save it and frame it for him. I have my first saltwater fish picture saved and framed still today from 37 years ago only it's a hardhead. Cute boy with a great catch!!! Congrats and way to hang in there when it was slow. :cheers:


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Only 4yrs old and has a caught a trout bigger than my personal best and I've been fishing for years. LOL.WTG!


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

That smile of his sure says alot. Nice job Dad


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

dude thats awesome!!!! pretty soon your gonna be getting the " daddy.... you didnt wake me up this morn" after you pull in the drive with the boat like i get from time to time!

my son , 5, caught a fish on topwater before i did lol. surf trout last yr! its hard for us dads to wipe smiles off our face after things like this!

congrats once again


----------



## Shimanobandit (Sep 26, 2006)

You are never going to get out of the house alone again, but that's not a bad thing. I agree he's done something many seasoned fisherman haven't done. A 25 incher wow good job dad and son. that smile says it all. My wife and I are expecting our first and I can't wait until I can take our little one to catch that first fish.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Totally awesome. He is ruined.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*Nice fish*

A perch or a catfish will not suffice anymore. Might as well put the freshwater gear up. AWESOME FISH!


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

thats awesome..ur son problary are addicted to fishing now and wanna go fishing more with u...WTG


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

a picture is worth a thousand words! thanks for sharing.


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

quote=fishin shallow;1968267]Way to go Dad, you should submit that pic to TSFM, when my son was four he also landed his first trout and i submitted the pic and it came out a few months later.[/quote]

That is a great idea!!! Thanks for the suggestion! I just PMed you for some info on how to submit.

Otherwise, I took close to 20 pictures and was even lucky enough to video the catch. Well, that is I videoed up until the point the fish finally got to the boat....as soon as I saw what it was I tossed the camera and got the net! I may end up doing a replica mount considering it was his first. Here are a few more pics of the Jr Troutmaster....


----------



## LarryWelch (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice job, Dad! It's great to get them hooked at an early age. Wow, that's a heck of a way to start. His trout also beats my personal best.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Almost time to trade little brothers sippy cup in for a trout rod now too huh? I have a 2 and 4 year old and they both love to fish. Like you said earlier they have tore the perch and catfish up but no big fish YET.


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

GREAT!!!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Man thats great way to go


----------



## TomL (May 1, 2007)

Now that is 2Cool!!!! I love the cheese eatin' grin on both of your faces. I'll never forget the first saltwater fish both of my kids have caught...although they weren't anywhere near a 25" trout! LMAO


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

Man o man! That smile on his face is priceless! Congrat's to your son and to you! :doowapsta

Thanks for the post too!


----------



## k1902 (May 24, 2004)

very nice Very Nice


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Way To GO! Now I guess youll be looking up to him!!


----------

